# Back to the OR...



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

on Friday 3/29. I'm going to have another hysteroscopic fibroid resection. This will be my second surgery in 5 months. I had some fibroids removed in Nov., along with my laparoscopy, and they have grown back. They said 10% of the time they will grow back. They think my fibroids are acting like IUD's and preventing me from getting pregnant. They are also causing endless bleeding and large clots. I sure hope this helps me. I can use all the support I can get. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Sending prayers and best wishes your way, for a successful surgery and speedy recovery.  Jeanne


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Sorry to hear this Casey. You are in my thoughts and paryers.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers Jeanne and Jen! I wasn't too thrilled about having it done on Good Friday afternoon, but it was either that or wait another cycle. I just want to get it taken care of and move on. Thanks again.


----------



## Fay (Jan 11, 2001)

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, Casey. Wishing you a speedy recovery, hoping it will help you to get your wish fullfilled.Fay


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

I'll be thinking of you too! *hugs*!!!







, Marriahp.s. Be sure to let us know how youre doing, as soon as you can!!


----------

